# green terror gender



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

I have x2 small rivulatus roughly 7cm long just wanted to see if anyone can tell me there sex if possible at all at this stage, *** had them in my tank about a week now, one has noticible colouration and can see the gold tip on the fins and tail, where as the other isnt as colourful very washed out and no noticible gold colouration on fin and tail


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

Pictures


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

The bottom one may be the male ... just based on the how pointed the anal fin appears to be.

If it is a male, the dorsal fin should become similarly pointed as well.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

At this stage, IMO, they both appear to be female.
They could be undeveloped males, though at this young age and size there are always a few that are obvious males.
If either are males, neither have given any indication of that yet.


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

BC in SK said:


> At this stage, IMO, they both appear to be female.
> They could be undeveloped males, though at this young age and size there are always a few that are obvious males.
> If either are males, neither have given any indication of that yet.


Ok thanks


----------



## JRW81 (Mar 14, 2017)

I agree that they may be too young to tell right now but the first one looks female. Think the second one may be a male because to the blue of the fins


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

JRW81 said:


> I agree that they may be too young to tell right now but the first one looks female. Think the second one may be a male because to the blue of the fins


 Oh ok well that would be good if i had a male and female, what things are there to look for to determine the sex? I read that the females are less colourful than the males


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

danielparry said:


> what things are there to look for to determine the sex? I read that the females are less colourful than the males


Yes, females are less colorful then males. It's particularly useful and noticeable on the fins. Males typically have much thicker and brighter fin trim, but probably more useful in distinguishing the sexes would be the amount of color on the rest of the fins ( outside of the fin trim). IMO, neither of your specimens have color on their fins, typical of male, at least not yet, at this stage.
Then there is body and head shape. Difficult to explain, but male and female have a different shape. IMO, both of yours GTs currently have female body shape.
Then there is the white vertical bars on the sides of the mid -lateral blotch. It is typical for a female to express this, and much less common for males to be showing this. Not saying males can never express this in certain states, as like many cichlids, GTs are fairly chameleon like, but it is not that common or typical. Both your GT's have the white bars.
I would suppose the second GT is a little more colorful because it is dominant (?).


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

BC in SK said:


> danielparry said:
> 
> 
> > what things are there to look for to determine the sex? I read that the females are less colourful than the males
> ...


 Very interesting thanks, and yes the second more colourful one is definitely more dominant *** noticed every now and then if the other gt gets to close it chases the other away like its showing who's boss, are females less aggressive? Or does it really just depend on each fish?


----------

